# Humpback Whale Close Encounter.....vid



## Dave Hadden (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's a link to a neat little vid of a really great encounter with a Humpback whale last year.
I live across the road from the ocean and see Humpbacks annually but never like this.
This guy scored.


Take care.


----------

